# not a bad start



## wingshooter1002 (Jul 13, 2007)

i think god wants me to start to tie my own flies now. laugh but really, i wasnt gonna tie until i could afford the stuff. check it out, my friend gave me a vise and some tools, and a neighbor had some stuff in his garage for years that he gave me. had all need to start tying. and i have to say for myself, i dont think i am off to a bad start. here is the first fly i tied. it is a gold bead pheasent tail nymph. this was tied with the assistance of my buddy gary at his house.







this next fly is an olive wooly bugger that i had no help whatsoever tying, except of course for the dvd. mind you, this is my second ever fly, and it wasnt redone.











and last but not least, my third and most recent fly. this was an attempt at a pheasant tail gone wrong. i tried to remember how to tie it from memory and ended up using too much herl, didnt lap back the legs and tied it out of order. i realized that after i started looking at another pt. however, this little thing came out looking great! it was a complete mistake but a creation that i think will bring alot of trout to hand or net. ladies and gentlemen, i give you the PT Goblin. nice name huh?
















i would like everyone's honest opinion on these flies, and your suggestions to make them better. morover, i think that i am just bias for my own invented pt goblin. please tell me if you think it will catch anything. thanks everyone. oh by the way, i think i am ready to start dressing trebels for you guys. pm me if you want some.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 13, 2007)

Can you tie something like this?


----------



## Jim (Jul 13, 2007)

Your off to a good start! I cant wait till you tie me some custom feathered Black trebles!


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 13, 2007)

wingshooter1002, Those look great! They all look like they would do very well. I personally have not tried fly fishing but it does look interesting. I have a friend that does a lot of trout fishing early spring and he swears buy some lure that is mostly a gold color. The PT Goblin kind of reminds of that in a sense.



fishnfever


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jul 18, 2007)

im getting better and better at this tying stuff. looking good so far. yes, given the materials, i could tie that think you asked me.


----------

